#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Славяно-Арийская теория и Буддизм, что общего?

## Inbongo

В текстах говориться, что учение Дзогчен, не только совершенно, но и не пренадлежит планете земля. Как вы считаете, не прослеживается здесь анология с Славяно-Арийской теорией?

----------


## Кумо



----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А можно узнать, что такое "славяноарийская теория"? И чем она отличается от германоарийской или индоарийской? От цыганоарийской, в конце концов (поскольку цыганский язык относится не просто к индоевропейской языковой семье, а напрямую к индоарийской группе)?

----------


## Inbongo

> А можно узнать, что такое "славяноарийская теория"? И чем она отличается от германоарийской или индоарийской? От цыганоарийской, в конце концов (поскольку цыганский язык относится не просто к индоевропейской языковой семье, а напрямую к индоарийской группе)?


Дмитрий да еслиб я знал, чем они отличаются :Smilie:  Мне самому этот вопрос интересен, поэтому и спрашиваю, может, кто знает, есть ли здесь анологии или нет. Прочитал на одном сайте. Кстати, как я понял в Славяно - Арийской теории нет противоречия связанного с германоарийской и тд теориями, так как изначально все они принадлежали к РАСА Род Асов Страны Асов. Самому интересно, может вы как филолог что подскажете :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> А можно узнать, что такое "славяноарийская теория"? И чем она отличается от германоарийской или индоарийской?


Тем, что не немцы более арийские арицы, а славяне...




> .....но и не пренадлежит планете земля.


Я всегда знал, что СССР/СНГ/Россия - страна инопланетян.

----------


## Inbongo

> 


так в старости будут выглядеть живущие в неведении :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

> Тем, что не немцы более арийские арицы, а славяне...
> 
> Я всегда знал, что (СССР)Россия - страна инопланетян.


Тяжело наверное вам было с таким знанием, осбенно с трактовкой инопланетянин.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Прочитал на одном сайте. (...)
> может вы как филолог что подскажете


Подскажу: "один сайт" вообще ненадёжный источник информации, а когда там ещё и занимаются доморощенной этимологией, всерьёз выводя западноевропейские слова из русских аббревиатур, очень желательно на сайты такого пошиба не ходить вообще. Во всяком случае, с целью самообразования.

----------


## Inbongo

> Подскажу: "один сайт" вообще ненадёжный источник информации, а когда там ещё и занимаются доморощенной этимологией, всерьёз выводя западноевропейские слова из русских аббревиатур, очень желательно на сайты такого пошиба не ходить вообще. Во всяком случае, с целью самообразования.


Дело не в сайте а в информации, что вам так не нравится в этой теории чему она по вашему противиречит? Или вам более по душе, что правители многострадальной русской земли вырезали тысячи лет истории и культуры. В которой не исключенно наличие знания. Чего стоит славянский календарь хотя бы по которому существование рода человеческого удаляется чуть ли не на миллард лет назад. Или вам более более по душе т=Дарвинская теории обезьяны, или лучше тешить себя примитивными мыслями, что во вселенной человек единственное разумное существо. Кстати в текстаз Дзогчен говорится о не пренадлежности учения к планете земля. Это был вопрос если что.

----------


## Inbongo

> Подскажу: "один сайт" вообще ненадёжный источник информации, а когда там ещё и занимаются доморощенной этимологией, всерьёз выводя западноевропейские слова из русских аббревиатур, очень желательно на сайты такого пошиба не ходить вообще. Во всяком случае, с целью самообразования.


А какой источник информации надежный?

----------


## Вова Л.

> В текстах говориться, что учение Дзогчен, не только совершенно, но и не пренадлежит планете земля.


надо разобраться, что именно под этим подразумевается. Можно, к примеру, сказать, что учение Будды Шакьямуни не принадлежит Индии и оказаться совершенно правым.

----------


## Inbongo

> надо разобраться, что именно под этим подразумевается. Можно, к примеру, сказать, что учение Будды Шакьямуни не принадлежит Индии и оказаться совершенно правым.


Так давайте попробуем разобраться :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так давайте попробуем разобраться


Ну давайте - приведите цитату, что именно говориться, где, кем.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это был вопрос если что.


Это был не вопрос, а ряд каких-то непонятных претензий, к теме никак не относящихся. Давайте так: дзогчен отдельно, этимология и "славяноарийская теория" отдельно, Дарвин отдельно.  :Smilie:  ИМХО, вся ваша тема - для этого форума оффтопик. Пока вы не объясните, как "славяноарийская теория" соотносится с учением дзогчен и как она помогает вам в личной практике. Вообще-то этот раздел форума называется "Дзогчен", и я в упор не вижу, какая связь между учением Великого Совершенства и самопальными теориями славянских националистов.

Украинские деятели такого же пошиба считают, что древние укры дали человечеству все достижения духовной и материальной культуры; что великороссы - вообще не славяне, а помесь финнов с татарами. И что теперь? *Бездоказательная* информация, не опирающаяся ни на священные писания подлинных традиций,  ни на научные факты и логику, ценностью не обладает. С этого надо начинать. Дурацкие этимологии типа РАСА - "Род Асов Страны Асов" вообще обсуждать смешно. Послушайте лучше Задорнова, у него в последнее время пошла такая "информация", что зашибись.

----------


## Inbongo

> Ну давайте - приведите цитату, что именно говориться, где, кем.


"В оригинальных текстах Дзогчен говорится, что это учение было передано в 
      первобытную эпоху "двенадцатью мастерами". Далее объяснялось, что это 
      учение было передано в тринадцать солнечных систем, помимо нашей и что на 
      Земле существует лишь ограниченное количество священных текстов этого 
      учения."

"
      Олмо Лунгринг или Шамбала - нерушимая священная земля и духовный центр 
      мира - существовала на Земле с самого начала человеческой расы. Она была 
      тем местом, где небесные боги Ясного Света ('od gsal lha) спустились на 
      землю, чтобы принять перерождение как человеческие существа и вдохнуть 
      жизнь в физические тела, приготовленные для них. С этого первоначального 
      времени Олмо Лунгринг оставалась святилищем мудрости и хранилищем 
      высочайших мистических учений, принесенных свыше. Все население этой 
      страны стало на путь, ведущий к освобождению, и поэтому говорится, что это 
      "страна Видьядхар по ту сторону Гималаев", упоминаемая в Пуранах и других 
      древних книгах Индии. Эта таинственная срединная страна под различными 
      именами в различных древних традициях была известна по всему миру..."


последняя статья Рэйнолдса по моему.

----------


## Inbongo

> Это был не вопрос, а ряд каких-то непонятных претензий, к теме никак не относящихся. Давайте так: дзогчен отдельно, этимология и "славяноарийская теория" отдельно, Дарвин отдельно.  ИМХО, вся ваша тема - для этого форума оффтопик. Пока вы не объясните, как "славяноарийская теория" соотносится с учением дзогчен и как она помогает вам в личной практике. Вообще-то этот раздел форума называется "Дзогчен", и я в упор не вижу, какая связь между учением Великого Совершенства и самопальными теориями славянских националистов.
> 
> Украинские деятели такого же пошиба считают, что древние укры дали человечеству все достижения духовной и материальной культуры; что великороссы - вообще не славяне, а помесь финнов с татарами. И что теперь? *Бездоказательная* информация, не опирающаяся ни на священные писания подлинных традиций,  ни на научные факты и логику, ценностью не обладает. С этого надо начинать. Дурацкие этимологии типа РАСА - "Род Асов Страны Асов" вообще обсуждать смешно. Послушайте лучше Задорнова, у него в последнее время пошла такая "информация", что зашибись.


Да я вообще ничего не утверждаю, Я СПРОСИЛ. Чего не понятно, мне вообще по барабану все теории и я уже давно определился со свим путем. Прочитал информацию теперь спрашиваю, есть ли анологии между Дзогчен и Славяно Арийской теорией, Я НЕ ЗНАЮ есть или нет, как вы воспринимаете мои вопросы ваши проблемы. Спасибо за ответ, с вашей точкой зрения я ознакомился. Если вам, что то смешно обсуждать НЕ ОБСУЖДАЙТЕ. Если вы в упор ничего не видите, тоже можете не отвечать. Вашими же усилиями ветка сваливается в очередной бессмысленный спор.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

О, опять виноват злобный модератор.  :Smilie:  Лука, вы *что* вообще спросили? Вы даже толком не объяснили, что такое славяноарийская традиция. Вашими стараниями создана очередная тема для пустого трёпа ни о чём.

Объясните, что вы подразумеваете под арийской, славянской, славяноарийской традицией. Тогда будет предмет для разговора. Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, к современной ему ведической традиции относился весьма скептически - а уж куда ближе к ариям.




> Если вы в упор ничего не видите


Что же я должен видеть в упор? Что слово "раса", сравнительно поздно появившееся в западноевропейских языках и поздно же заимствованное русскими, - аббревиатура от русского словосочетания? В упор я вижу в данном случае только вопиющее невежество тех, кто создаёт подобные сайты.

Вообще этимология - такая область знания, куда профанам ход заказан. Например, некоторые товарищи "видят в упор", что _Один_ (имя бога) и русское числительное _один_ - однокоренные слова. На самом деле скандинавское имя Один происходит от общего древнегерманского Wotan, которое в свою очередь восходит к глаголу wot, описывающему пограничные состояния сознания (исступление, бешенство, шаманское камлание). Вот один простой пример, что бесполезно "смотреть в упор", если твой упор неправильный.  :Smilie:  Иногда полезно оглянуться по сторонам.

----------


## Inbongo

> О, опять виноват злобный модератор.  Лука, вы *что* вообще спросили? Вы даже толком не объяснили, что такое славяноарийская традиция. Вашими стараниями создана очередная тема для пустого трёпа ни о чём.
> 
> Объясните, что вы подразумеваете под арийской, славянской, славяноарийской традицией. Тогда будет предмет для разговора. Будда Шакьямуни, кстати, к современной ему ведической традиции относился весьма скептически - а уж куда ближе к ариям.
> 
> 
> Что же я должен видеть в упор? Что слово "раса", сравнительно поздно появившееся в западноевропейских языках и поздно же заимствованное русскими, - аббревиатура от русского словосочетания? В упор я вижу в данном случае только вопиющее невежество тех, кто создаёт подобные сайты.
> 
> Вообще этимология - такая область знания, куда профанам ход заказан. Например, некоторые товарищи "видят в упор", что _Один_ (имя бога) и русское числительное _один_ - однокоренные слова. На самом деле скандинавское имя Один происходит от общего древнегерманского Wotan, который в свою очередь восходит к глаголу wot, описывающему пограничные состояния сознания (исступление, бешенство, шаманское камлание). Вот один простой пример, что бесполезно "смотреть в упор", если твой упор неправильный.  Иногда полезно оглянуться по сторонам.



Я спросил: "В текстах говориться, что учение Дзогчен, не только совершенно, но и не пренадлежит планете земля. Как вы считаете, не прослеживается здесь анология с Славяно-Арийской теорией?"

Если бы я знал не спрашивал бы. Не знаете вас никто не просит отвечать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Чтобы ответить на такой вопрос, нужно сначала уточнить:
1) что вы подразумеваете под славяноарийской традицией;
2) почему вы считаете, что традиция эта внеземного происхождения.
И какие выводы, если даже это так? Я, например, убеждён, что инопланетяне приложили руку к погибшей працивилизации землян, но не провожу параллелей между египетскими пирамидами и тибетскими ступами.




> Не знаете вас никто не просит отвечать.


Может, сначала стоит научиться писать "прИнадлежит" и "анАлогия", правильно расставлять знаки препинания, а потом уже обсуждать столь высокие материи?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Затыкать рот собеседнику невежливо, даже если собеседник вам не нравится.

----------


## Inbongo

> Чтобы ответить на такой вопрос, нужно сначала уточнить:
> 1) что вы подразумеваете под славяноарийской традицией;
> 2) почему вы считаете, что традиция эта внеземного происхождения.
> И какие выводы, если даже это так? Я, например, убеждён, что инопланетяне приложили руку к погибшей працивилизации землян, но не провожу параллелей между египетскими пирамидами и тибетскими ступами.
> 
> 
> Может, сначала стоит научиться писать "прИнадлежит" и "анАлогия", правильно расставлять знаки препинания, а потом уже обсуждать столь высокие материи?  Затыкать рот собеседнику невежливо, даже если собеседник вам не нравится.


Я очень рад за вас, что не проводите, очень. 
Считаю не я, я спрашиваю.
Если бы выводы сделал не спрашивал бы.
Ну извините по поводу материй, может вам стоит сначала определиться с верой и не скакать между Буддизмом и староверами меняя по десять раз традицию в профиле, а потом уже вести бесседу о великом совершенстве. )))

----------


## sergey

> Может, сначала стоит научиться писать "прИнадлежит" и "анАлогия", правильно расставлять знаки препинания, а потом уже обсуждать столь высокие материи?


Из правил форума:



> На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.

----------


## Inbongo

> Из правил форума:


ну видимо модератору можно, как говориться если факты розняться с официальной теорией тем хуже для фактов

----------


## Inbongo

Возникновению вопроса послужило прочтение вот этой книжки

----------


## Legba

Можно я скажу?
А то Дима уж больно строгий.
"Русские Веды" - подделка, это широко известный факт. Подделка, правда, довольно старая - аж конца 19го (если чего напутал - поправьте).
Насколько я понимаю, процитированный Вами абзац из "Кристалла" указывает на то, что Дзогпа Ченпо не какой-то специфический индо-тибетский религиозный стаф. А Учение, выходящее за рамки, в том числе, культурных и рассовых ограничений. Соответственно, попытка связать Дзогчен с _любой_ рассовой теорией - это тотальное неприятие смысла самой цитаты. С подобными культурными аналогиями можно далеко зайти. Например, посмотрев на форму головного убора, решить что Дорже Шугден - несомненно еврей. Почему, собственно, и не рекомендуется делать его практику..... :Cool:

----------


## Inbongo

> Можно я скажу?
> А то Дима уж больно строгий.
> "Русские Веды" - подделка, это широко известный факт. Подделка, правда, довольно старая - аж конца 19го (если чего напутал - поправьте).
> Насколько я понимаю, процитированный Вами абзац из "Кристалла" указывает на то, что Дзогпа Ченпо не какой-то специфический индо-тибетский религиозный стаф. А Учение, выходящее за рамки, в том числе, культурных и рассовых ограничений. Соответственно, попытка связать Дзогчен с _любой_ рассовой теорией - это тотальное неприятие смысла самой цитаты. С подобными культурными аналогиями можно далеко зайти. Например, посмотрев на форму головного убора, решить что Дорже Шугден - несомненно еврей. Почему, собственно, и не рекомендуется делать его практику.....


Спасибо за вменяемый ответ. А какие факты, что веды подделка?

----------


## Inbongo

> Можно я скажу?
> А то Дима уж больно строгий.
> "Русские Веды" - подделка, это широко известный факт. Подделка, правда, довольно старая - аж конца 19го (если чего напутал - поправьте).
> Насколько я понимаю, процитированный Вами абзац из "Кристалла" указывает на то, что Дзогпа Ченпо не какой-то специфический индо-тибетский религиозный стаф. А Учение, выходящее за рамки, в том числе, культурных и рассовых ограничений. Соответственно, попытка связать Дзогчен с _любой_ рассовой теорией - это тотальное неприятие смысла самой цитаты. С подобными культурными аналогиями можно далеко зайти. Например, посмотрев на форму головного убора, решить что Дорже Шугден - несомненно еврей. Почему, собственно, и не рекомендуется делать его практику.....


Хорошо, если Веды подделка, как эти данные трактовать?

"...В 1982 г. на 61 град. с.ш. на берегу р. Лена (Русь) в 140 км выше Якутска на высоте свыше 105 - 120 м над рекой в местности Диринг-Юрях Приленской археологической экспедицией СО АН СССР открыто самое древнее поселение русов из всех известных на сегодняшний день. Оно названо поселением "Диринг". Его возраст определен лучшими археологическими, геолого-геоморфическими, палеомагнитными и др. современными методами и составляет 3 миллиона лет до н.э. За 13 лет к 1995 г. вскрыто более 32 тыс.кв.м культуросодержащего слоя, обнаружено более 4,5 тыс. предметов культуры др. русов, в т.ч. - наковальни, отбойники, различные орудия труда и др. 

Наличие этого очага протокультуры согласуется с геологическими данными о существовании в третичный и четвертичный периоды кайнозойской эры в окрестности нынешнего северного полюса большого материка (Арктиды), впоследствии погрузившегося на дно Северного Ледовитого океана из-за начавшихся оледенения и наводнений (следами его могут быть подводные хребты Ломоносова и Менделеева), а также с ведическим и авестинским эпосом, согласно которым существовала працивилизация, начавшая затем при похолодании миграцию на юг многими потоками, разделенным сотнями и тысячами лет. Лишь спустя сотни тысячелетий, когда русы спустились на Юг, они, по преданию, встретили появившихся из Африки других, темнокожих людей. 

Открытие столь древнего поселения (как и непосредственно языковые данные) однозначно влечет за собой необходимость пересмотреть сложившиеся взгляды на мировую историю. Прежде всего - не соответствующие реальности попытки исчислять историю России с 8 - 10 веков (характерные моменты этой фантомной истории : русские - это смесь угро-финнов с татарами, дикие идолопоклонники и человеческие жертвоприносители, которым Кирилл дал грамоту, Владимир - веру, Рюрики – государство, Романовы - империю и т.п.). 

Справедливости ради следует отметить, что под влиянием вскрывающихся фактов все чаще стали появляться работы, в которых начало Руси от «небольшого племечка близ Новгорода» в 9-м веке отодвигается все дальше вглубь тысячелетий. А помимо перечислений вариантов Руси : Киевская, Рюгенская, Мекленбургская, Испано-Галицкая, Поморская, Франко-Руссильонская, Норвежско-Нидаросская, Шведско-Лапландская, Поволжская, Причерноморская, Ю.Уральская, Ср.Азиатская, Мало-Азиатская,…- отмечается уже духовный смысл России. 

Отметим также раскопки Окладникова, нашедшего захоронения русов, относящиеся к периоду 100-35 тыс.л. до н.э., раскопки в Оленеостровском могильнике, где обнаружено древнерусское погребение жреца в полном одеянии (30 тыс.л. до н.э.). 

В 1987 г. на Южном Урале в Челябинской области археологами (а также детьми и амер. спутниками) открыт древнерусский город - астрономическая обсерватория Аркаим. Он расположен на 52 град.32 мин. с.ш. и 60 град.вост.долготы. Предположительный возраст 4 - 2 тыс.л.до н.э.. Он старше аналогичного сооружения Стоунхендж в Англии, расположенного практически на той же широте (51 град. 11 мин. с.ш.). По геометрическим параметрам (радиус колец, расположение главных осей и т.д.) они совпадают, как утверждают археологи, с точностью до сантиметра. 

Из аркаимских находок хорошо известны скульптуры йога, звездочета, различные художественные изделия из разных металлов, из бронзы, огромные древнерусские металлоплавильные печи и колодцы-трубы и др.. 

В июле 1992 г. в ООН сделано сообщение археологов, что рядом с Аркаимом, в Синташтском могильнике покоится прах жреца и воина Заратуштры (Заратустра, Зороастр). Заратуштра, сын Старошастра из семьи Спитама жил в горах Харати на Южном Урале в городе Агарти (около нынешнего Златоуста в районе горы Таганай). Там он для аркаимского царя Йимы разрабатывает боевую колесницу, а также создает свое учение Авесту ("Первую весть") - фактически первую религиозную систему на базе древнерусских Вед ("Знаний"). 

В 1978 г. в Синцзян-Уйгурском автономном районе Китая при раскопках Красного кургана археологом Бинхау были обнаружены 113 мумифицированных тел - остатки русской миссии просветителя и воеводы Пригоста. Возраст мумий оценивается в 4 тыс. лет. 

Культурные следы расселившейся в 7 - 3 тыс. л. до н.э. по всему пространству Европы древнерусской працивилизации археологами условно названы : "трипольская культура", "культура линейно-ленточной керамики", "фатьяновская культура", "культура боевых топоров", "шнуровой керамики" и т.п. Так, относящиеся к двум последним типам (3 тыс.л.до н.э.) раскопки к востоку от Днепра дали свыше 30 тыс. штук глиняных скульптур с более чем тысячью разных орнаментов, в том числе, с часто встречающимся обычным крестом и арийским (орийским) вращающимся крестом – свастикой. 

Следует отметить также появившуюся недавно информацию о существовании археологических находок - следов разумной деятельности древнейших цивилизаций, относящихся к периоду в сотни миллионов и миллиарды лет до н.э. Дарвин утверждал, что человеку не более 100 тысяч лет. Ранее – неандертальцы, австралопитеки, кроманьонцы… Так ли это ? : 

Хроника «секретной археологии». 

XVI век - Перу, в породе на серебряных рудниках обнаружен 18-см гвоздь. Возраст – сотни млн.лет 
1840 г. – скелеты, возраст - 2 млн.лет 
1852 г. – шт. Массачусетс, при взрыве в карьере в толще породы обнаружена ваза в виде колокола с инкрустацией в виде сложного цветочного узора. 
1891 г. – разбив кусок угля американка мисс Калп обнаружила золотую цепочку весом около 200 г. Возраст угля – сотни млн.лет 
1897 г. - рисунок на камне - 320-360 млн.лет 
1830 г. (Филадельфия) мраморная глыба с вырезанной буквой «ПИ» – 35-40 млн.лет 
1844 г. –золотая нить - 320-360 млн.лет 
1844 г. – железный гвоздь - 360-408 млн.лет 
1852 г., шт. Массачусетс – сосуд, 6 фигур - свыше 600 млн.лет 
1856 г., США – полный скелет человека - 33-35 млн.лет 
1871 г., Иллинойс – монета - 200-400 тыс.лет 
1891 г., Иллинойс – золотая цепь - 260 млн.лет 
19 век, Калифорния –остатки орудий труда, кости - 10-55 млн.лет 
19 век, Иллинойс – скелет человека - 320 млн.лет 
Конец XIX века, Италия – геологом Джузеппе Рагазони в отложениях обнаружены человеческие останки. Возраст – около 4 млн.лет 
1950 г., Мексика – стоянка - 80-90 тыс.лет 
1927 г., Невада – окаменевший след от ботинка, на подошве – двойной шов. Найден в отложениях возраста - 160-195 млн.лет 
1928 г., - Оклахома, несколько бетонных блоков с полировкой - 36 млн.лет 
1928 г. – шт. Оклахома, в угольной шахте обнаружены бетонные блоки кубической формы и фрагменты сложенной из них стены. Возраст – около 280 млн.лет 
На мелководье у Галапагосских островов водолазы обнаружили 4-метровые столбы из полупрозрачного материала, на одном было вырезано клеймо в виде равностороннего треугольника. Алмазные резцы не брали неизвестный современной науке материал 
1961 г., Сибирь – орудия труда - 1,5-2 млн.лет (опубл. В 1984 г.) 
1983 г., Туркмения – отпечаток человеческой ноги - 15 млн.лет 
1966 г., Калифорния – череп человека, близкий к современному - 55 млн.лет 
1968 г., Огайо – стена с иероглифами - 45 млн.лет 
1969 г., селo Ржавчик Тисульскаго района Кемеровской области. Найдена Мумия Принцессы - сотни млн.лет. 
1979 г., Танзания – отпечаток стоп человека – 4 млн.лет 
60-е годы, Мексика – орудия труда - 250 тыс.лет. 
Тысячи каменных картин обнаружены в Перу (люди и динозавры, астрономы, разглядывающие небо в телескоп, операция по пересадке сердца,…). Выгравированы возможно около 60 млн. лет назад. 
Западная Трансильвания. За последние несколько десятков лет шахтерами в городке Оттосдал в Западном Трансваале, Ю.Африка, найдены сотни металлических сфер, а) изготовленных из твердого голубого металла с белыми пятнами, б) полые шары с белым пористым центром. Волокнистая структура внутри и оболочка вокруг чрезвычайно тверды – невозможно поцарапать сталью. Возраст – 2800 млн.лет, т.е. 2,8 миллиарда лет. (Возраст Земли – около 6 млрд. лет. А «кроманьоньский человек» – не более 40 тыс.лет.) 

Разумное обьяснение – предыдущие цивилизации земного и не обязательно земного происхождения. 

Можно отметить информацию по телевидению : 12.02.2000, 11-13, ТВЦ, «События». Проект «Чандар»: сотрудники Башкирского государственного университета сообщили о находке рельефных топографических карт, выгравированных на многослойном камне, которые могли быть нанесены только по данным сьемок с большой высоты. Возраст находок - около 50-120 млн. лет. 

Если все это так, или хотя бы одно из этого, то изложенные факты являются фундаментальными : раз время существования разумной жизни на Земле окажется того же масштаба, что и время существования нашей вселенной (а это десяток миллиардов лет по земным часам), то это означает, что процесс возникновения разумной жизни на Земле мог быть только общекосмическим, а ее развитие проходило через множество цивилизаций. 

К свидетельствам существования протоцивилизаций, отличающихся от нашей физическими, биологическими параметрами, знаниями, интеллектом, технологическими способностями, можно отнести известные «циклопические» сооружения : сфинкса и египетские пирамиды, пирамиды в Мексике, «истуканов» на о. Пасхи, монументальные постройки в Андах и др.. 

В теме археологических доказательств ограничимся пока данными фактами, заметив, что в этой области информации гораздо больше, а не раскопанных памятников больше, чем уже изученных..."


Так же книга Тилака, или тоже подделка, я честно не в курсе?

----------


## sergey

Про Велесову книгу (русские веды)
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Велесова_книга

----------


## Inbongo

> Про Велесову книгу (русские веды)
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Велесова_книга


С книгой Велеса все понятно, вопрос про веды был, вних тоже говориться что книга Велеса к ним отношения не имеет, но дополняет.

----------


## Legba

Ну там же написано:
*
Само существование докирилловского письма —"протокириллицы", а также «протоглаголицы» — изучалось дореволюционными и советскими учеными, но убедительных фактов о наличии такой письменности обнаружено не было.*

Как, кстати, и.... Молчу, молчу. :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> не скакать между Буддизмом и староверами меняя по десять раз традицию в профиле


Во-первых, это неправда, во-вторых, не ваше дело.




> если факты розняться с официальной теорией тем хуже для фактов


Ни одного *факта* вы не привели.
По поводу ошибок: я не собираюсь цепляться к каждой запятой, но когда человек практически ни одного предложения не пишет без 2-3 грубых орфографических ляпов, это заставляет относиться к его *лингвистическим* изысканиям как минимум... с сочувствием.  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

Inbongo, проверять по пунктам особого интереса нет, но вот смотрите сами, из того, что вы привели самое первое. Про Диринг Юрях.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дирингская_культура
Даже на сайте "арийцев" написано



> Здесь, в местности Диринг-Юрях, найдены древнейшие орудия труда на земле – каменные чопперы. Подобные, едва обработанные, каменные орудия, сделанные из кремневых валунов и галек, до этого были найдены лишь в Африке, потому этот континент и считался прародиной человечества.


Чопперы - это сколотые камни, которые таким образом заострены. Т.е. это самые примитивные орудия первобытных людей. 
В первый раз на этой странице (сайта "арийцев") "наковальни" написаны в кавычках, т.к. "наковальни" - это большие камни, на которых обтесывали маленькие. А через пару абзацев там уже пишут "наковальни, отбойники, различные орудия и др., " - можно подумать о кузнечном ремесле. 
Вот статья об остатках костей, найденных там. Я думаю, еще не факт, что эти останки относятся к эпохе раскопок, но авторы пишут: "В общем, череп 1 из погребения III, как и вся дирииг-юряхская серия, относится к расе северных монголоидов". Ну и откуда "русы"?
Т.е в сухом остатке остается: найдена стоянка, относящаяся к эпохе палеолита, первобытных людей с примитивными каменными орудиями труда. Черепа - монголоидные. Оценки времени различаются, хотя вполне возможно, что время действительно около 2 млн лет, что сравнимо с самыми древними африканскими находками
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Олдувайская_культура
Т.е. чего-либо в отношении "русов" отсюда извлечь ИМХО сложно.

P.S. Возможно я ошибся и черепа - это из тех мест, но другие раскопки, другой эпохи (неолит). А там органических остатков вроде бы вообще не найдено, по крайней мере на сайте "арийцев" так пишут.

----------


## Asanga

> Она была тем местом, где небесные боги Ясного Света ('od gsal lha) спустились на 
> землю, чтобы принять перерождение как человеческие существа и вдохнуть 
> жизнь в физические тела, приготовленные для них


По моему очень показательно, и указывает на то что Шамбала находится в уме Ясного Света. Это одна из последних доказываемых теория Алекса Берзина.

----------


## Won Soeng

Относительно всевозможных раскопок есть как минимум три вещи, которые следует помнить, чтобы восприятие не становилось восторженно-религиозным, а оставалось критически-бесстрастным.
1. Нет методов анализа древности предметов, достоверность которых не была бы сравнима  с тем возрастом, которым находки датируются. Радиоуглеродный метод является очень косвенным и не может гарантировать, что исследуемый материал тесно связан с находкой. Основной механизм датирования - сравнительный метод схожих находок и использование ранее признанных дат для датировки новых находок. 
2. Случаи "вопиющих" находок, вроде золотой цепочки в куске угля - на 100% мошенничество или как минимум - розыгрыш, это вовсе не "секретная" археология, а попросту отметаемые случаи, достоверность которых не подлежит оценке. Способов "спрятать" цепочку в кусок угля слишком много.  К тому же глупо исследовать возраст куска угля, когда есть сама цепочка, не так ли? Каков же ее возраст? По этой причине, строить теории на "экстремальных" находках - нелепо. 
3. Существует множество спекуляций на тему истории. Увы, официально признанная история сама по себе держится на значительном пласте спекуляций, поэтому очень болезненно историки реагируют на попытки новых интерпретаций, разваливающих целые пласты теорий, на которые опираются все современные исследования. Административный метод работает тогда, когда без него наступит хаос и анархия. 

По этим причинам я в принципе не доверяю ни официальной истории, ни неофициальным гипотезам. Соответственно не очень обращаю внимания на споры и распри, потому что те кто спорят обычно не занимались сами работой с теми материалами и находками, о которых идет речь, а черпают информацию из "дайджестов о дайджестах", вроде ПВЛ для "классики" или САВ для неославаян.

К счастью, к Буддизму все это не имеет никакого отношения, ну, разве что косвенно, по категориям неправильной речи, праздной суеты или мирских дел.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Возникновению вопроса послужило прочтение вот этой книжки


Сказали бы сразу...  :Confused:  Эта серия книг - "священное писание" совершенно одиозной секты «Древнерусская Инглиистская Церковь Православных Староверов-Инглингов».
*Википедия*

Среди русских неоязычников вполне хватает вменяемых, образованных людей, и потому о "староверах-инглингах" в приличном языческом обществе лучше не упоминать.  :Cool: 

*Язычники обсуждают "Славяно-арийские веды" и секту "староверов-инглингов"*

Ещё цитата:



> История с "Велесовой Книгой" повторяется. Так, объявившиеся в девяностых годах в Омске некие "староверы-инглинги", в своей книге "Саньтии Веды Перуна", 1999 г., пишут, что в подлиннике их саньтии представляют собой десятки пластин благородного металла, на обе стороны которых нанесено подвешенное письмо с буквами подобными рунам.
> 
> Из книги инглингов можно понять, что на каждой стороне пластины 36 строк, в каждой строке 16 рун. Стало быть, инглинги владеют саньтиями, состояшими из десятков пластин высотой примерно в 30 сантиметров, шириной в 10, и толщиной в один миллиметр. Записано на них, якобы, "древнейшее Славяно-Арийское Предание". И документ этот сохранен, конечно же, не иначе как Жрецами-Хранителями "Древнерусской Инглиистической церкви Православных Староверов-Инглингов".
> 
> И конечно же, на просьбы историков и лингвистов предъявить для изучения  или хотя бы просто показать  эти таинственные "золотые пластины", руководящие организацией инглингов "Жрецы-Хранители" отвечают категорическим отказом, объясняя это наличием в научном мире неких агентов темных сил, которые мечтают об уничтожении России и древних знаний арийцев в частности. Стоит ли говорить, что гораздо более вероятным  представляется, что под этим отказом скрывается элементарное "наличие отсутствия" вышеупомянутых золотых пластин? Что поделаешь - любая наука (и историческая в частности) оперирует фактами и отталкивается от таковых, а если нет фактов, то и разговора нет (вот такие они нехорошие, эти ученые - факты им подавай).
> 
> Мало того, не сообщается хотя бы примерная дата создания текста "сантий-вед Перуна" или возраст пластин, но инглинги утверждают, что саньтиям многие века или даже тысячелетия (в них Перун дает людям наставления как жить праведно). Возможно, что положения саньтий и заслуживают серьезного внимания независимо от срока их создания. Но, помимо прочего, дело еще и в том, что в своем религиозном духе и стиле текст саньтий заметно повторяет тексты Буса Кресеня [т.е. г-на Асова, известного посредственного фантаста от язычества. - Д.К.], что может указывать на тайную преемственность. По характеру мышления и подаче истин текст соответствует психилогии человека нашего времени.


(волхв Велимир из языческой общины "Коляда вятичей", в миру канд. физ.-мат. наук, физик-ядерщик)

----------


## Inbongo

> Сказали бы сразу...  Эта серия книг - "*священное писание" совершенно одиозной секты*


А это, по вашему, правильное написание? 
Как пишу я, тоже не ваше дело.

----------


## Inbongo

> Inbongo, проверять по пунктам особого интереса нет, но вот смотрите сами, из того, что вы привели самое первое. Про Диринг Юрях.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дирингская_культура
> Даже на сайте "арийцев" написано
> 
> Чопперы - это сколотые камни, которые таким образом заострены. Т.е. это самые примитивные орудия первобытных людей. 
> В первый раз на этой странице (сайта "арийцев") "наковальни" написаны в кавычках, т.к. "наковальни" - это большие камни, на которых обтесывали маленькие. А через пару абзацев там уже пишут "наковальни, отбойники, различные орудия и др., " - можно подумать о кузнечном ремесле. 
> Вот статья об остатках костей, найденных там. Я думаю, еще не факт, что эти останки относятся к эпохе раскопок, но авторы пишут: "В общем, череп 1 из погребения III, как и вся дирииг-юряхская серия, относится к расе северных монголоидов". Ну и откуда "русы"?
> Т.е в сухом остатке остается: найдена стоянка, относящаяся к эпохе палеолита, первобытных людей с примитивными каменными орудиями труда. Черепа - монголоидные. Оценки времени различаются, хотя вполне возможно, что время действительно около 2 млн лет, что сравнимо с самыми древними африканскими находками
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Олдувайская_культура
> ...


Да я ведь и не отрицаю, мне самому стало интересно, что там за знание у них, якобы, сокрыто. Я не виноват, что некоторые участники, в силу своего возросшего до нереальных размеров эго, пытаются блеснуть знаниями, интерпритируя вопрос, как утверждение.

----------


## Ондрий

А тем временем БФ потихоньку скатывается к шизотерике.....

----------

